# Wine filters and brewers yeast intolerance



## jackadam (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi all

Firstly, can I just point out that I'm not home brewing (at the moment, anyway - I used to make beer and I've been considering making wine) but thought you experts may be able to help 

I've been doing some research regarding wines and 'brewers yeast' intolerances; there's no definite answers out there it seems.

I don't have a serious intolerance; it was merely flagged up on an intolerance blood test (and there's debate surrounding the validity of these, but that's a separate discussion) and I'm trying to avoid everything that was flagged up for the next few months.

But I'm missing my red wine!!

My research has suggested that most of the yeast will have been 'used up' in commercial wines (not home made) and that white wines are usually (but not always) 'sterile filtered' and therefore likely to contain less yeast.

It may even be that there's so little yeast remaining that it will have no real effect, and the intolerance blood test picked up the brewers yeast from the beer and cider that I've drank.

However, it would be nice to filter the wine a little more if possible.

Home made wine makers often filter wine using hoisery/tights or for a finer filter, coffee filters!

Would there be any use trying a coffee filter with a commercial bottle of red wine, or would the remaining yeast be so little/small that it wouldn't have any additional effect anyway?

So, how many µm does a coffee filter filter to?!?

Or is there a actually wine filter I can buy that would be effective with shop bought wine?

Thanks

Tags: closer the chainsmokers lyrics, black beatles rae sremmurd lyrics, cold future lyrics


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 3, 2017)

If I'm not mistaken, most commercial wine (red or white) is sterile filtered, so there would be no yeast present. In home winemaking, that's not so easy. Many (myself included) filter using a 'whole house' filter and a vacuum pump. I do this on white wines only, to give them a bit more polish. I think you can go as low as 0.5 microns with these (I usually use 1.0 on white wines). 

You mention 'brewers yeast'. Is there a particular kind that you are allergic to? Any issues with other yeast-y products, such as bread?

Hosiery and coffee filters aren't going to do much to either clarify your wine visually, or filter yeast out.


----------



## SouthernCA (Feb 22, 2020)

Thank you.

I think I am allergic to yeast and get bloating and gas after just half a glass of red wine.

Is there a place where I can get a list of sterile filtered red wines?

One wine that gives me less trouble is Mt. Veeder Cab. Is it sterile filtered?


----------

